# Curado Upgrades



## Ingledink1991 (Jun 27, 2016)

Looking for someone to upgrade bearings and do a tune up on 3 Curados around Angleton Area, any recommendations.


----------



## smith04 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Curado upgrades*

Talk to Alan at Seek Fishing. He opened a new place in Clute.

http://www.seekfishing.com/

smith04


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Might contact Mike in Friendswood, he is down in Bayou Vista area now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry I have been covered up have not been on here in a while. If you still need upgrades call me. 979-341-9353


----------



## Txgcfishing (Sep 2, 2016)

Pace Reel Servive 8329193065 Missouri City 20$ + Parts quick turn around


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Pat Wilson is a 2cool member and he is between Angleton & Lake Jackson on Old Angleton Rd.


----------

